# Upgrading hardware on an outdated computer.



## Mark22steve (Jan 6, 2017)

Hello,

I am asking for assistance with upgrading my motherboard(if necessary), processor, graphics card, and pretty much everything within my computer. The computer I am currently running is outdated to the point where it is difficult to even surf the internet. If it would be more cost efficient to simply purchase a new computer that maybe an option, however I'd very much prefer to tackle to endeavor. 

My current specs are as follows: 
--Operating System: Windows 10 Education 64-bit (10.0, Build 14393) (14393.rs1_release.160715-1616)
-System Manufacturer: HP-Pavilion
-System Model: BT437AA-ABA s5623w
-BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
-Processor: AMD Sempron(tm) 140 Processor, ~2.7GHz
-Memory: 3072MB RAM
--Display Devices
-Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE nForce 430 
-Manufacturer: NVIDIA 
-Chip type: GeForce 6150SE nForce 430

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

This?

Not a lot you can do. Low power (<95W) AM2+ Phenom and Athlon processors may be found in the used marketplace (i.e. eBay) for under $20. With only two memory slots you may only upgrade that to 4GB. For graphics you are also very limited. Look for a low profile card; say a GT 750 or a Radeon HD 5700 series.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I would simply replace it.

Running Win10 on that hardware with only 3GB of RAM is not helping. It was likely "faster" with the original OS (7?), than it is now with Win10.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I am with Jim here as the hardware is old and poor quality but to find replacements that would give you much performance difference is not going to be easy and probably not worth the time.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

Yes, I would also recommend replacing the computer for a whole new computer. The current computer hardware you have is surely outdated and it would be best to just replace the computer. 

Are you planning on gaming with your computer? Check out Computer Parts, Laptops, Electronics, and More - Newegg.com for the good deals.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Also, we recently upgraded our TSF Recommended build guide with all new custom PC builds. See here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2017-a-668661.html


----------



## Mark22steve (Jan 6, 2017)

Yeah i plan on gaming quite a bit, but i also plan on using it for school. I kinda figured that I couldn't do much, but that for your help guys!


----------

